# [After Effects] Buchstaben einfliegen



## dadiscobeat (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

möchte gerne mit After Effects ein Wort einfliegen lassen und das Buchstabe für Buchstabe. Ich habs mit der Laufweite versucht, aber der erste Buchstabe ist immer viel früher da als der Rest der Buchstaben. Die Buchstaben des Wortes bilden irgendwie keine Einheit. Der sieht so aus als würde der erste Buchstabe extra eingeflogen. Weiss jemand wie man sowas macht ?

daDiscoBeat


----------



## Bypass41 (11. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

welche AFX-Version hast Du denn? Die 6er hat einfachere Möglichkeiten für solche Texteffekte, geht aber auch mit der 5.xer.

*Schau mal hier*


----------



## dadiscobeat (11. Dezember 2003)

Jo des schaut schonmal ned so übel aus des Ganze ! Nur irgendwie dass alles in englisch is bereitet mir ein wenig Probleme. Die Effekte heissen immer alle anders und diese übersetzen ist auch nicht immer so einfach. Sind auch kaum Screenshots dabei. Muss ich mir mal in aller Ruhe anschauen. 

Danke erstma  

daDiscoBeat


----------



## Bypass41 (11. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich hatte ja mal bemerkt, dass ich so ein paar Dinge ins deutsche bringen werde. Gedult.


----------

